# [nvidia] gnome en 2 monitores (cerrado)

## 7th_sign

Hola a todos,

Tengo un monitor Acer de 19" se lo he conectado a mi laptop gateway por el puerto VGA, y lo he configurado con nvidia-settings para tener el twinview en la opción de separado  pero solo me funciona bien a 1024 x 768, es decir yo pongo la resolución del monitor de la laptop a 1280x800 y la resolución del monitor a 1024x768, ya que si lo pongo a 1280x1024 este se ve como si lo tuviera a 1280x800, las ventanas pordebajo de los 800px no se dibujan, solo se queda de color negro.

a que creen que se debe este comportamiento extraño?

otra cosa, como le puedo hacer para mandar ventanas de un monitor a otro, ya que quiero tener abierto un mozilla firefox en cada monitor pero este no se abre si ya existe uno abierto y no se como hacerle para trasladar una nueva ventana de firefox.

dejo  aquí mi xorg.conf

```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings

# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (root@dementor)  Mon Mar  9 12:17:26 CST 2009

#Section "InputDevice"

 # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

 #   Identifier     "Mouse0"

 #   Driver         "mouse"

 #   Option         "Protocol"

 #   Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

 #   Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

 #   Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

#EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    #InputDevice "Configured Mouse" "CorePointer"

    ##    InputDevice "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"

    #

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    Option         "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "synaptics"

    Option         "SendCoreEvents"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice" # el n?mero de eventX puede variar dependiendo del modelo del port?til.

    Option         "Protocol" "auto-dev"

    Option         "SHMConfig" "true"

    Option         "LeftEdge" "2000"

    Option         "RightEdge" "5400"

    Option         "TopEdge" "1400"

    Option         "BottomEdge" "4500"

    Option         "FingerLow" "25"

    Option         "FingerHigh" "30"

    Option         "MaxTapTime" "180"

    Option         "MaxTapMove" "220"

    Option         "VertScrollDelta" "100"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Nvidia Default Flat Panel"

    HorizSync       29.0 - 49.0

  VertRefresh     0.0 - 61.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Acer AL1916"

    HorizSync       31.0 - 83.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    #Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

    #Option      "UseEvents"         "false"

    #Option      "DRI"               "true"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce Go 6100"

    BusID          "PCI:0:5:0"

    Screen          0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    #Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

    #Option      "UseEvents"         "false"

    #Option      "DRI"               "true"

    Identifier     "Device1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce Go 6100"

    BusID          "PCI:0:5:0"

    Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "DFP: 1280x800 +0+0; DFP: 1024x768 +0+0; DFP: 800x600 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "CRT: 1024x768 +0+0"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "CRT: 1280x1024 +0+0"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "CRT: 1280x1024 +0+0"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Device1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: 1024x768 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "enable"

EndSection
```

----------

## i92guboj

 *7th_sign wrote:*   

> Hola a todos,
> 
> Tengo un monitor Acer de 19" se lo he conectado a mi laptop gateway por el puerto VGA, y lo he configurado con nvidia-settings para tener el twinview en la opción de separado  pero solo me funciona bien a 1024 x 768, es decir yo pongo la resolución del monitor de la laptop a 1280x800 y la resolución del monitor a 1024x768, ya que si lo pongo a 1280x1024 este se ve como si lo tuviera a 1280x800, las ventanas pordebajo de los 800px no se dibujan, solo se queda de color negro.
> 
> a que creen que se debe este comportamiento extraño?

 

No puedo estar seguro de cual es el problema, pero asegúrate de que los monitores están en el orden correcto, de que has puesto la resolución correcta para cada uno y no al contrario, y también asegúrate de que los modos están soportados por la tarjeta y el monitor.

 *Quote:*   

> otra cosa, como le puedo hacer para mandar ventanas de un monitor a otro,

 

Activar twinview o Xinerama. Recomiendo twinview con una tarjeta nvidia.

 *Quote:*   

> ya que quiero tener abierto un mozilla firefox en cada monitor pero este no se abre si ya existe uno abierto y no se como hacerle para trasladar una nueva ventana de firefox.

 

Cuando twinview (o xinerama para el caso) está desactivado, X lanza un servidor distinto en cada pantalla. Tratándose de dos servidores distintos, es imposible mover aplicaciones de uno al otro. Por contra, cuando se usa xinerama o twinview, una sola sesión de X se lanza, y trata a las dos pantallas como si fueran una sola de mayor tamaño. En este caso se pueden mover las aplicaciones sin problema, porque efectivamente es como si se tratara de una sola pantalla de gran formato.

----------

## 7th_sign

bueno he resuelto mi problema gracias a tu explicación, configurado el twinview en las mismas opciones de nvidia-settings y ahora funciona de maravilla incluso a 1280x1024 y 1280x800 [monitor externo] [monitor latop]

lo unico malo es que cuando aparece el cubo del compiz, como que parpadean las ventanas que tienen transparencia aplicada.

hay solución para esto??

si no pues así esta bien.

saludos

----------

## i92guboj

De compiz ni idea, no entiendo mucho del tema. Solo por curiosidad, ¿aparece el mismo problema sin twinview activado?

----------

## 7th_sign

con twinview desactivado no hay ese problema, todos los efectos del compiz se ven perfectamente.

bueno marcare el tema como cerrado ya otro día lidiare con eso.

----------

